# over/under shotgun?



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

i am looking to buy an over under shotgun for a hunting trip and want to know what a good well respected or reliable over under brand is. i was thinking one of the following:
CZ Mallard
or
Savage 512 gold wing. 
i would like to know personal problems people have had with them not just what they have heard. any advice on a decent over under for less than $600 will be appreciated also.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think a couple of replies to this thread got lost? Anyway, for that money you could probab ly get into a good used shotgun like a Citori. I shoot a BL-3 20 ga and I don't think they are too high priced anymore.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a friend with a 20 ga. CZ O/U and he seems to like it alot. Don't believe he's had any problems with it. It's a little heavier than I like for an upland gun, but I tend toward very light guns (20 and 28 ga. Citori Feather-lights) except for waterfowl and turkeys. Check the GunsAmerica and other used gun sites for prices on various used guns.

Don't know the Savage gun you're considering. Whatever you're choice, good luck with your new gun and on your trip.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a pair of Brettas a 12ga.and a 20ga. both are silver snips I bought in the early 1970's.
boght a pair of Chariles Dailys for my wife in the mid 1980's she likes a lot.

Good shot guns with no trouble at all with them.

 Al


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Between the two listed, I would take the CZ Mallard. Nice gun for the money. Also has double triggers. Double triggers are real nice when a bird flushes a bit far for the open choked barrel, just skip it and go straight to the tight choke. Very handy for those wilder flushing sharptails that pop up during a pheasant hunt. I have looked at both extensively, the CZ seems like a better gun. Almost bought one so I could have choke tubes, but I figured I have enough 12 ga. guns with different fixed choke combos to cover my needs.


----------

